# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chaetodon Flavirostris

## nunocasramos

Boas, venho aqui apresentar um peixe pouco popular mas que é bastante bonito (pessoalmente acho que sim)

Chaetodon flavirostris:

 Se alguém tem ou teve, gostaria que partilhasse aqui a sua experiência com este peixe. Eu não tenho nada a dizer, para mim é um peixe óptimo de se manter além de ser bastante simpático e afectivo.

Abraços

----------

